# Accident!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our guests went home to Vienna today & we followed them to the airport in our car so we could pick up a few Ikea things on the way home. I had Lisi out of her car seat part of the way there because she was making such a fuss, but on the way home I had them both strapped in securely. Thank God! We were almost home when a lady hit us really, really hard from the back. :w00t::w00t: It sounded like a truck had hit us. Both dogs took a jolt along w/me who was sitting beside them in the back seat of our little Honda Jazz. DH & I got out & tried to talk w/her---she spoke no English. On examining our car there was hardly a scratch but the front of her car was a royal mess (Hyundai). 
I am sooooooooooooooo thankful that both pups were strapped in---otherwise it could have been devastating! I am feeling the effects of a pretty bad whip-lash & my left hip seems out of whack, but otherwise we are simply grateful, oh so grateful for God's mercy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Sandi I am so sorry this happened to you..accidents are traumatic because they are so random. I am glad you are all ok...keep an eye on yourself and the pups as sometimes adrenaline kicks in and hides pain at first...I hope your Easter week-end only goes up from here. Sending you healing thoughts..


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Thank God the babies were secure and nothing has happen to them and to you guys.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank goodness the babies were strapped in, that would have been devastating. If you are already feeling pain, you probably need to go get checked out. Feel better.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow...we just never know when something like that is going to happen...prayers said! Hopefully you can chill out the rest of the day! Take care...hugs coming your way...even though we have never met....!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sandi, so sorry that happened. Thank goodness no one was seriously hurt. I hope you feel better and maybe should have yourself checked out. Hugs!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So glad no one was injured! But I've had 2 whiplashes and highly suggest you get looked at. Sometimes the severity doesn't show up for years!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sandi, thank God all four of you are safe! I hope you aren't too sore.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sherry said:


> So glad no one was injured! But I've had 2 whiplashes and highly suggest you get looked at. Sometimes the severity doesn't show up for years!
> Can you tell me what they can do? I can't imagine much can be done at this point. I am feeling pain, but ugh, a Greek hospital experience I want to avoid. If nothing much can be done I will just live w/it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- so glad that you, Dwight, Kitzi and Lisi are all OK and that the Honda has only minimal damage.

But -- you know that being re-ended can cause sooooooooooooooooo many back and neck problems. You won't even know how badly you've been hurt for a few days or even weeks. Please see the doctor and take care of yourself and follow his directions.

Sending prayers that this isn't a lasting problem. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, again. . . I don't think much can be done. It takes about 6 yrs. for things here to go through court & I don't plan to be here that long. I also don't think much can be done for a whip-lash. My neck is already hurting, but my left hip feels a bit better. I will see how I am tomorrow! Thanks for any prayers! I feel so happy the pups are not hurt!
I always sit in the back seat w/the dogs so we took the impact for sure!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

So thankful that you and the furbabies are safe. I think about things like this everytime I put them in the car. Hoping you feel better and this is a lesson to all of us to keep our fur angels buckled in!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So sorry that happened to you but thank goodness everyone was ok and thank goodness you had Lisi back in her car seat. What a scare you must have had!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sandi Thank goodness you all are all right.*
*Please take care and may god bless* Nickee**
*You rec an Early Easter Blessing id say!!!!!!*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry Sandi that you were in an accident, but happy that the fluffs were OK. I'll be praying that nothing comes of the whiplash and you feel better each day.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

So sorry about the accident but thank God the babies were strapped in and no one was seriously hurt. Hugs to you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sandi, 20 years ago in January I was also hit in the rear of my car. Not a simple Whiplash but a very serious spinal injury in my neck. I would hope that you will reconsider and go to a Dr. and get some x-rays. My MRI showed up a "real" problem and I had to undergo surgery. Still feeling the affects with permanent nerve damage and not fun!!! Please take care of yourself and hope that nothing really serious develops with either you or Kitzel, Liesel, or your Husband.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sandy, so sorry that this has happened to you guys but oh so thankful that you are all ok. Hope the aches and pains your are feeling from the jolt will go away. If not, make sure you see a DR. Please give Kitsi and Lisi a gentle hug from their Auntie Lynda. Hugs to all you guys:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, I am so happy you are all okay!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that  not nice. I am happy you seem ok, hopefully if you feel unsure about your neck you will get it looked at.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sandi, thank God nobody was hurt. Well, I hope you aren't hurt. :hugging:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sandi, I'll be praying for you-- so glad Dwight and the fur-babies aren't injured. I would get your neck checked out to make sure there is nothing out of alignment that needs treatment. Big hugs-- how frightening for you all!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad that you and your fluffs and husband were ok!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm sure your car insurance covers your medical for at least $5,000. I did not know of my 1st whiplash for about 12 years when I developed a lot of pain and ended up in ER! Started going to chiropractor. About 10 years later I had another accident and the pain was really bad. My chiro said it almost looked like my neck was broke. Went another 15 years before I had to have neck surgery. Whiplash can cause problems for the rest of your life! Your neck hurts, get x-rays tomorrow! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I am so thankful you all are okay! I am sure you are feeling very stiff though  . I hope the other driver was not injured. Big, BIG hugs!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So veyngladnthat it wasn't more serious!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad no one was hurt and your little ones were strapped in. Someone was watching out for you.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sandi, I'm so glad you and the pups were safe! I hope you feel better over the next few days. :Hugs:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad the kids and Dwight are okay and hoping that you will be. Might not be a bad idea to see your doctor. Don't they sometimes put on those removable neck braces to help with whiplash?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad you're all OK and hopefully no lasting injury.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Sandi... so sorry about the accident but glad to hear it wasn't worse than it was!
Please do go to the Dr. and get checked out. I got 'rear-ended' many years ago when I was in my late-20s ( so yes, MANY years ago!:blush: ). It wasn't a real hard hit and though it shook me up I felt so grateful that I wasn't injured..just a little sore and let it go at that...no Dr. check up!

Years later started having back problems and when doing 'paperwork' ,where my neck slightly bent forward, was having aches. Went to chiro ..mostly for back, he asked if I had even done anything to injure my neck. I then told him how it did bother me when at desk, and yes, I had been rear-ended many years before. 
To this day I have neck issues! ... and this was from just a minor 'collision'!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sandi, I am so sorry this happened to you. Hopefully you are feeling a bit better today. Thankfully Lisi and Kitzel were strapped in securely. This is why I cringe when I see people riding or driving with their dog on their lap in the front seat. 

Have a blessed Easter weekend.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> sherry said:
> 
> 
> > So glad no one was injured! But I've had 2 whiplashes and highly suggest you get looked at. Sometimes the severity doesn't show up for years!
> ...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So sorry that happened to you and thankful all are ok. I'd get it checked out though before too much time lapses for insurance purposes. It could save a lot of pain and aggravation later!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had to laugh about "insurance purposes" as this is Greek, Baltic---no one pays anything for anyone & a court case takes a minimum of 6 yrs. to even get to court! I do have personal and auto insurance but as GG said--ice, rest, etc. 
I do have to say I may end up taking a muscle relaxant (which I have here at home & going to rest this aft). I sort of know how to do what I need to do. I just need to take time to do it. 

Thank you all for your concern. . . I am fine, really---a little banged up w/some tightness in my neck & achy knee & hip, but again, OH SO GRATEFUL that the pups were securely in their bed. 
Please, please--anyone who is not restricting the pup in the back seat, re-think this and get a car seat w/a safety harness for each pup.


----------

